# Social Category > General Chat Forum >  How to find someone using an ID number?

## Dave S

A couple of weeks ago I bought a "Classsic Mini" as a refurbishment project and although the car came with papers, the papers are in a different name to the seller. A police search revealed that the car was not stolen (phew!) and was de-registered by default in 2005. I still have the dilemma of finding the "Title Holder" so that I can proceed with the project, otherwise re-registering will be a complete nightmare, far better than Elm street...

Does anyone know how I can find the original owners contact details by using his/her ID number? I don't want to harrass them or anything, I just want them to sign change of ownership? :Confused: 

Thanks in advance.

----------


## Hermes14

Have you tried doing an internet search for him?
If that doesn't work contact the seller, ask him where he got the car from & do a backward trace from there.
Otherwise try either your local police station or a department that deals with stolen vehicles. e.g. Chamdor or Diepsloot.

----------

Amahle Dladsa (23-Feb-21)

----------


## Dave S

Tried all that, a backward trace from the seller comes up with telephone numbers that no longer exist or have transfered to new people. The only thing any police will help you with is to run the chassis/engine numbers to check for stolen records, also done. Internet search reveals nothing, except some foreigner in the UK that wrote a book on something or other. Someone with the ability to do credit checks, etc. will be able to access contact details. I don't know how to do this. So far as I can determine the car has changed hands about four times since the title holder got rid of it, and none of the new owners has bothered with the transfer of ownership.

I have the original ownership certificate, complete with ID and Name (which I can't publish here).

----------

Amahle Dladsa (23-Feb-21)

----------


## pmbguy

Have you tried a private investigator? I'm sure they wont charge allot. Also, do you know somebody who is a police detective or debt collector? They have their ways to find people easily (Also credit department people)

----------


## flaker

i am just thinking simply here. The vehicle was sold to you as scrap as it is not registered on the Vehicle Registration Database. You should seek help from the vehicle registering authority in your province as to how you should register it once you have it road worthy or perhaps you might have to register it as what i think is termed "built up"

----------


## Hermes14

An affidavit stating that you have tried to contact the owner but to no avail, a police clearance certificate & a road worthy certificate should be fine but give me a few days & I will get the correct procedures you need to follow that is not going to cost you an arm & a leg.
Has the car been scrapped?
If the car wasn’t scrapped & the licence has elapsed you will have to pay the licence fees to date. 
There is no way of getting around that.
If the car has been scrapped you will have to register it as a code 3 which means the value of the car drops to almost nothing.

----------

Blurock (07-Apr-13), Dave S (09-Apr-13)

----------


## Dave S

OK. the car was not de-registered by the owner, but rather by the registering authority after the lapse of a 4-year period (default), so currently, the vehicle is "scrapped" (de-registered). However, the registering authorities still want a "Change of ownership" to change the title holder. I am sure there will be outstanding license fees to pay, these will not amount to more than R740.00, at least, this is what Randburg license dept. says. The affidavit route at the police is obviously still an open option, but getting that is not as simple as one may think, in order for an affidavit to be binding, I must first plead my case to a Magistrate, or Public Prosecutor. It sounds like such a labourious task, that the easiest by far would simply be to get a friend in credit control or debt collecting to find me a contact number, don't you think? At any rate, I will certainly continue with the restoration of this little gem and tackle the registration problem when it is needed, it's still going to take a couple of years before the car will be in perfect nick. At this time I must register her as a Code3 (Built up), but I'm still going to need ownership. 

Some registering authorities will let you register without a copy of the "title holders" ID, provided you have the original certificate, but this seams to be a selective practice and is in fact illegal. I personally prefer to do everything in accordance with our laws, but sometimes it is difficult not to cut the red tape...

----------


## thinusmj

Dave PM me the ID Number

----------

Dave S (09-Apr-13)

----------


## Mitos

If it's a SA id number - Home Affairs is your best, cleanest & safest bet.

----------


## Dave S

Thanks for the help and advice folks, I have now got all the details I will need to proceed.

Special thanks to Hermes14 and Thinusmj.

----------


## henwilliams01

Please someone ran away with my money and all efforts to track her has proved futile. I have names and id but i guess the id will work best here. I hope you can assist me get the current contact details of this person as all numbers provided initially are off now. The id is *deleted by admin*. Thank you in advance

----------


## thinusmj

> Please someone ran away with my money and all efforts to track her has proved futile. I have names and id but i guess the id will work best here. I hope you can assist me get the current contact details of this person as all numbers provided initially are off now. The id is 8703010654086. Thank you in advance



Go to http://tracingservices.co.za/  complete the form and someone will contact you.

----------


## adrianh

> Please someone ran away with my money and all efforts to track her has proved futile. I have names and id but i guess the id will work best here. I hope you can assist me get the current contact details of this person as all numbers provided initially are off now. The id is *deleted by admin*. Thank you in advance


...and if in the verrrrrrrrrrry off chance that you find him, what then?

----------


## AndyD

Why don't you do what normal people would and lay a charge at your local police station?

----------


## adrianh

> Why don't you do what normal people would and lay a charge at your local police station?


LOl....

----------


## masihles

Please assist me i need to locate someone i only have ID number?
0848123685

----------


## Varkie1991

Hi all.

I'm new on forum... Hope someone can help me...... I'm looking for someone... I bought a motorcycle from someone but he lost the previous owners details.... I have an ID copy and paperwork of the motorcycle but I looked everywhere on social media and internet for this previous owner... 

I need to get the bike on my name 

Can someone please give me advice as where to start

----------


## Vozzie

Hi Dave - came across this old post of yours. I am in a similar position - can you give me some pointers how you resolved this please.

----------

